# Treatment for histiocytoma



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If it is truly a histiocytoma, it is benign and will go away on its own. Its also known as a button tumor. Our springer had one on his side years ago that resolved on its own. However, if your vet is unsure I would certainly get a biopsy to know what you're dealing with.


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> If it is truly a histiocytoma, it is benign and will go away on its own. Its also known as a button tumor. Our springer had one on his side years ago that resolved on its own. However, if your vet is unsure I would certainly get a biopsy to know what you're dealing with.



Thanks for the response Penny & Maggie's Mom, yes the doc said it's just benign but she suggested to do biopsy if its getting bigger then surgery, but today i checked its kinda dry and getting smaller a bit


----------

